# Classical music without copyright



## sharpant (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm currently doing my first year at university and am studying film and television. I am currently doing a documentary on videogames, however i cannot accompany my footage with music as i have to clear copyright. I believe i am right in saying if the music is over 50 years old i am entitiled to use it? I was wondering if anyone could give any recomendations for music to go alongside clips of videogames. I'm looking for an upbeat style of music ( something similar to requium for a dream  )
Many thanks
Anthony


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

If it's less than 50 yrs old (though sometimes it can vary) then, you are right, there is a copyright issue. However, even if the piece is over 50 yrs old, the performance may be copyright-protected.

Given that, if say you knew a good pianist you could make your own recording of them playing an old sonata (there are many to choose from, just make sure it isn't an arrangement or something other than the original, and that it is public domain!).

Here is a website I found that has music you can download and use under the _Fair Use_ rule (research and scholarly endeavors). As stated in the "Terms of Use," the music "...is provided at no cost to you and is granted for *scholarship and research purposes only*." So, if this documentary is for a class then you may be able to get permission to use them.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

yes, under "Fair use", you can use music without violating the law. If the documentary is a student project, or has something to do with your learning, not you profiting; then, you can use any music you want.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

It strikes me as a little odd that you would want to use classical music to accompany a film about computer games, given the fact that there is so much great video game music out there.

The Elder Scrolls games _Morrowind_ and _Oblivion_ are obvious examples, and I'm sure there's much more.

Maybe it would just take a simple letter of permission to the game company (i.e. Bethesda) outlining the purpose of your project, and they would allow you to use it.


----------

